# Clausing 8520



## RustyD (Jun 3, 2019)

Will here is my problem I have a Clausing 8520 and when I did the repairs and reassembled the screws the dials will not act or track with the handles when I move them, they will lock and unlock but will not move with the cranks X or Y what did I do wrong. They did work when I took it apart but not now, please any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Briney Eye (Jun 4, 2019)

You should have had some shim washers of various thicknesses behind the dials when you tore things down that set the clearance between the dials and the housings.  Do you have the 8520 manual (you can find it online as a PDF)?  If you look at the exploded drawing of the Table and Cross Slide Assembly, right under the table you will see a bunch of part numbers for washers that range from 0.002" to 0.030".  You need a few thousandths clearance between the dial and the housing to allow it to spin freely.


----------



## RustyD (Jun 4, 2019)

Briney Eye said:


> You should have had some shim washers of various thicknesses behind the dials when you tore things down that set the clearance between the dials and the housings.  Do you have the 8520 manual (you can find it online as a PDF)?  If you look at the exploded drawing of the Table and Cross Slide Assembly, right under the table you will see a bunch of part numbers for washers that range from 0.002" to 0.030".  You need a few thousandths clearance between the dial and the housing to allow it to spin freely.





Briney Eye said:


> You should have had some shim washers of various thicknesses behind the dials when you tore things down that set the clearance between the dials and the housings.  Do you have the 8520 manual (you can find it online as a PDF)?  If you look at the exploded drawing of the Table and Cross Slide Assembly, right under the table you will see a bunch of part numbers for washers that range from 0.002" to 0.030".  You need a few thousandths clearance between the dial and the housing to allow it to spin freely.




I also have 1/16 hard felt between the housing and the dials, it has been on the machine for 40+ years is that correct?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 4, 2019)

I thought you had a lathes...oops

Many of the machines used a nylon lock nut or double nuts so you wouldn't  tighten the nuts so tight there was not enough clearance between the feed dial halfs.  Another issue could be you tightened the assembly when it was it was at the far end of the slide.  Loosen everything up and crank the screw until the nut or s the slide is nearest you and then tighten it up.  Many-times those felts were soaked in oil and helped lubricate the inner assemblies and slowly dripped.    These parts manual are not exactly the same, but they do appear to be the same design.  Look at the 2nd one and it shows those nylon jam nuts.


			http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/181/6504.pdf
		




			http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/181/17226.pdf
		


If they are of value to you.  Please donate a few dollars to help Vintage Machine up and going.


----------



## jcp (Jun 4, 2019)

Here's a manual with parts break down........                                               http://wentztech.com/WebDisk/Metalworking/Clausing/Clausing 8520 Instructions Parts.pdf


----------

